# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  What is the dates of Letitia's and Nigel's Return??

## the_watts_rule

please tell me   :Bow:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

No one post it here.. it will the be a spoiler...

----------


## Debs

just in case people dont want to know im going to move this to spoilers then you can post dates

----------


## Alisha

According to Nigel, it's th 17th (for both) cant wait!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> According to Nigel, it's th 17th (for both) cant wait!


nor can i

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

17th of june or july?

----------


## Alisha

> 17th of june or july?


June  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i thought it was the 13th, nooooooooo 4 extra days til dennis comes back  :Sad:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

is that till its shown or till they start filming?  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> is that till its shown or till they start filming?


til its shown

----------


## .:Kitz:.

oh thank god!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alisha

> is that till its shown or till they start filming?


no they have been back in filming for about 4 weeks now so we should see the pair in mid june.  :Smile:

----------


## CC_Rickman

omg omg omg omg *boner*
are they together?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I can't wait,untill they are back!!!!!
I really hope that they will finally be happy together,and that everybody one will find out what a lying and nasty little ..... Zoe is.
Will Zoe still be there when they get Back?????

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie    :Heart:

----------


## the_watts_rule

thanks for the replies 17th of June isnt long i can't wait because Sharon is my favourite character

----------


## eastie

yeah, same!

----------


## Angeldelight

17th of JUNE... i'm so glad... yey yey yey yey yey yey... does Zoe's exit due to their return?

----------


## chocolate

*yay yay yay yay !!!!!* i cant wait  :Cheer:   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Well now you know....

Closing....

----------

